# Does anyone know the year of my Cleveland Lozier Model 66?



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a Cleveland Lozier Model 66, I'm guessing it's a 1899 or 1900 do to some research I did a while back. I never finished researching it and my computer cashed and I lost all the info.  Can anyone help me out on this?  Does anyone have some rid-able wood wheels for this?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2011)

I think you  are right in the date. has nice paint on it and it looks like the front fork is bent slightly.  rims hard to get.  most of what i have are clad and steel no wood. its possibly fixed gear. nice project.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 22, 2011)

I found an ad from 1898 showing the new 1899 model 66 for Christmas.  I was able to buy it, so cool.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 25, 2011)

*Finished daily rider*

Finished but I had someone make the wheel set


----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, that is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 25, 2011)

Ya great looking bike!


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 25, 2011)

Sweet rig!


----------



## Kris Blake (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice job Chris. Just like the rest, it will be back in my garage in the end. One day I will yet again say; "thank's for all your hard work..."
Kris


----------

